# 1/72 Airfix aircraft kits



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there anyone besides me who has an interest in 1/72 Airfix kits? Sure they are old and less detailed than their more expensive superdetailed counterparts but there is a certain charm about them and they do build up nicely


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I've got a lot of the old Matchbox Kits from the 70s, which has the same charm. Plus great box art.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I collect Airfix... most of my built 1/72 planes are either Airfix or old 60s Revell kits.

Here is their old 1/76 scale Panther tank, finished exactly OOTB.










The big B-24 J Liberator










One of Airfix's worst kits ever, the Boulton Paul Defiant Night Fighter










The Bristol Blenheim is also pretty poor but makes up into a nice model when you add a new vac canopy.










P-47 Thunderbolt built from a gift pack, using the included pots of paint and glue. Nice kit










Pips Priller's Focke Wulf 190 hand painted in Poly Scale and tamiya paints










Some of my kit collection


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Some more:

P-51D Mustang done in Humbrol 11 silver enamel










Hawker Hurricane Mk. II










Bf. 109G










Me 262 in progress (this was smashed when my apartment got broken into)










1/600 Bismarck and Hood; two very difficult kits to build!










Vought F4U Corsair finished in Krylon Fusion Navy Blue










Brewster F2A Buffalo done with Tamiya spray paints










Airfix's old Lancaster (not the nice 70s kit)


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great collection of Airfix kits. Like many others I started in the hobby building Airfix kits and still pull one out of the stash now and then for a "simple" build. Your Brewster F2A Buffalo catches my eye. Love the colouring on the pre-war planes.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The old, simple HO kits (Airfix, Frog, Matchbox) are some of my favorite builds. It's really satisfying to take a couple bucks worth of styrene and turn it into a finished, attractive model. As opposed to the latest, CNC multi-media wonder that never gets built because it's still not perfect.

All my built aircraft disappeared when I left home but I'm working on a Matchbox Me 262 now. Of course I have parlayed this one night wonder into a weeks work by adding a cockpit but still it's virtually a guaranteed finish. Yay! In hindsight, this was probably the oldest untouched kit I have. Nice pick  LOL.

Great builds DJNick66!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Airfix kits*

I'm glad to see there are others who enjoy these old Airfix kits. I just finished a run of sci fi kits and was eager to take a step back and do something simple. This was my primary motivation for starting this thread. I see some really great builds and it only goes to show that more complicated kits are not always. better. With Airfix's new owner promising some new tools this year it's good to see the company has survived. To all who responded, great builds and continue having fun.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Airfix is alive and well. In the last couple of years they have put out quite a few new tool kits. Most are pretty good. Some of them are poor but also seem to be projects started by the "old" Airfix before the Hornby buyout. The new 1/72 Hurricane, Spitfire I, 1/48 Vixen are quite nice.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

They may be simple and not so sophisticated but with a great paint job as seen on this thread they still look great. Nice job guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Airfix is alive and well. In the last couple of years they have put out quite a few new tool kits. Most are pretty good. Some of them are poor but also seem to be projects started by the "old" Airfix before the Hornby buyout. The new 1/72 Hurricane, Spitfire I, 1/48 Vixen are quite nice.


I can vouch for the 1/72 Spitfire MkI, have one waiting to be built, it's as nice or better then the more expensive Tamiya kit. Also built their original (from the '70's and still available) Spitfire, even though it has a simple cockpit (floor/seat/pilot) and raised panel lines, it's accurate in shape and looks great after a coat of paint. Turned out to be one of my better and most enjoyable builds.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

My first Airfix kit, in the mid-70's, was the Bolton Paul Defiant night fighter, with the machine gun turret behind the cockpit and a very simple paint scheme, all great for an eleven-year old. Nowadays I've bought a few Airfix kits for nostalgia's sake, more just to look in the box than to build, and to help the company get going again.


----------

